# Grieving For My Merlin



## acquila (Dec 24, 2008)

We had to put our wonderful Merlin to sleep yesterday. It was the hardest decision we've ever had to make. She was diagnosed 6 months ago with lymphosarcoma. The vet gave us 2-3 months. We put him on prednisone twice a day which put the cancer in remission. A week ago he started leaking urine on the kitchen floor. Took him to the vets who did xrays and found no obstructions, but a whopper of a urine tract infection. Put Merlin on 2 antibiotics and a med that contracts abdominal muscels to help him go. Meds did not help and we had to take him to vets every day to get drained. Yesterday I cried like a baby all day and have cried all day today. I can't seem to get past the fact that he's not here with me anymore. I catch myself looking for him . He was a beautiful boy and I will always miss him. I'm fine one minute and cry over him the next.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Aww so very sorry for your loss. Having been in your situation myself I can really feel the ache in your stomach. You have come to the right place to meet people who know your Merlin was not "Just a Dog". I hated the feeling of coming home and not being greeted by a golden at the door. I hope, when the time is right, you open your home to another golden. I know it did wonder for me when I lost my golden Arby to Lymphoma a few years ago.


----------



## Packleader (Nov 27, 2007)

I am sooo sorry for your loss. And Oaklys Dad is right, you have come to the right place as many of us have experienced losing one of our precious goldens. It was the hardest thing I ever experienced. I have a friend right now who's 5 yr. old boxer was just diagnosed with lymphoma. It's just not right. We are here for you.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

So sorry for your loss of your beautiful Merlin, we understand and know your pain. RIP Merlin


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm so sorry you lost your precious Merlin. You've come to the right place. At one time or another, nearly all of us have gone through this too. We really understand your grief.

We'd love it if you could post some pictures of your wonderful Merlin and share with us the happiness he brought to you. When you are up to it. In the meantime, know that Merlin is at the bridge with many, many of our Goldens to romp and play with.

((((((((((((((hugs)))))))))))))


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

I'm so very sorry. Rest in Peace Merlin. Believe me, I understand what you are going through.


----------



## TwoGoldens (Feb 8, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear of the loss of your Merlin. I know the pain your in now and my heart aches for you. You did the right thing for Merlin----loving him enough to let him go. Please know you are in our thoughts.


----------



## MyRealMcRoy (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear about Merlin. I know how you feel, we lost our Mac to hemangiosarcoma 10 days ago. We cry a little less each day but I still expect to see him at the door waiting to be let back in. 

My house is just empty. I put the Christmas tree in the living room where his toy box used to be to help fill the empty space. I didn't have anything in the kitchen to fill that space where his bowls were. 

I still expect to see him in all his favorite spots. I miss that hug waiting for me when I came home everyday and that nudge on the arm of my chair when he was ready for attention. 

Know that we're here for you if you need to talk about Merlin or just need a shoulder to cry on. 

Elaine


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so sorry. It's always so hard.


----------



## New Golden Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear of your loss. Know that Merlin is in a better place now and you did the right thing. He knew he was loved. We lost our girl in November...it's just so hard and they leave such a big empty hole. I am thinking of you today and hoping you find some comfort here with people who know what you're going through.

Linda


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear about your loss of Merlin. It's clear from your post that he was a very special boy and he was loved all his life. I know how much it hurts. In time you will begin to remember all the fun, good, happy times and know you gave Merlin a wonderful, loving home, and he gave you unconditional love. Take care and come here anytime to chat, cry, commiserate and be among friends.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am also so very sorry for your loss of your beloved Merlin. Know you can share about him here and we will support and understand.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. May your memories and the loved you shared help to heal your pain. He is still with you walking on silent paws now. Run free sweet Merlin.


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear about your merlin. I too know how hard it is to experience the loss of your best friend. as time goes on it does get a little easier. always hold him close to your heart and enjoy all those memories you have of him.

Hugs.........

Debbie & mason


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. Many of us here have walked in your shoes, and know the pain you feel. We have many shoulders to lean on and ears to listen. While time can help dull the pain, the love you shared will always be in your heart. Hugs to you. And Godspeed sweet Merlin.


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Oh Boy do we understand your grief. I lost my Meg a nearly a year ago and I think of her every day and shed a few tears most days but at least she lived a long, happy and healthy life and I am thankful for that. I am sorry you had to lose your boy to something so cruel. Really makes you realise what *heartache* is when you lose them. 
He is free from further suffering or pain now,.

_Although we may not be together _
_In the way we used to be_
_We are still connected _
_By a cord no eye can see_
_So if ever you need to find me_
_We are never far apart_
_if you look beyond the rainbow_
_And listen with your heart_


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss of Merlin. It is never easy but hang in there, your good memories will out over this horrible loss.


----------



## threegoldengirls (Mar 1, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear of your loss of Merlin. I know exactly how you are feeling, we had to send our girl who also had cancer to the bridge last Monday. Keep remembering all the good times you had with him and that he is not suffering anymore. Rest In Peace Sweet Merlin and run free with all the other babies at the bridge.


----------



## maryjean (Jul 13, 2005)

im so sorry you and your family are in my thoughts


----------



## For the Love of Goldens (Dec 11, 2006)

I'm so sorry about Merlin. Losing them is never easy and I know the heartache you are feeling. At least Merlin is not in pain although you miss him. Cherish your happy memories he created with you. Hopefully one day you will consider another golden/dog to give a life with you.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Sometimes the only gift we can give them is peace, and it takes great courage to make that decision. 

As far as the sadness, I can only say what works for me. When you miss your Merlin, let all the happy, sweet memories fill you up. It will probably come with tears at first, but it's hard to think of a beloved Golden Retriever running, frolicking, and fetching without cracking a little smile. The pain fades as we get used to the dog's absence, but the joy doesn't...


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

My thoughts and prayers go out to you during this dark time. Always remember the love that Merlin brought to your life~and all the love you brought to his. Loss is something that all our Bridge Pups deal with much better then we do~because they don't have any memories other than happy ones. Be joyous when Merlin comes into your mind for he is trying to let you know he is healthy, happy and waiting for the wonderful reunion to come.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I am so sorry for the loss of your beloved Merlin. Too many of us here know exactly what you're going through. I found comfort in immersing myself in everything that reminded me of my Sam. I watched home movies and looked at pictures. I also started a bio of Sam's life. Maybe you'll find some comfort in doing the same.
God Bless...


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Run free and sleep softly Merlin


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of Merlin he is now playing pain free at the bridge with all the other goldens.


----------



## GoldenDaisy (Jul 16, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Merlin. I know how you are feeling we lost our Daisy to Lymphoma in April of 2007, she was 3 1/2 years young. We have to let them go to the bridge to be free of their pain. Try to focus on your great memories of Merlin, it helps us alot to do this, we frequently watch videos of Daisy and look at her pictures. Oakly's dad is right, opening your heart to another golden helps immensely, Boomer has brought so much Joy to us. Take care.


----------

